# ما الذى يُثبت إن إنت ...........إنت ؟؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال غريب بدر الى ذهنى و لكنه يعلق به منذ فترة 

سؤال : ما الذى يثبت إن أنا إيرينى بنت فلانة وفلانة ؟؟؟

إجابة سريعة :الاوراق الرسمية

سؤال : ومين قال إن الاوراق ديه بتاعتك ؟؟

الاجابة : البصمة بتاعتى 

سؤال : طيب إمتى كان لك بصمة موثقة ؟
الاجابة : لما عملت البطاقة

سؤال : و قبل كدة 
الاجابة : لم يكن لى بصمة

سؤال : يعنى قبل ما تكمل 16 سنة ....ما فيش ما يثبت إن إنت إنت ؟؟؟؟
أو بمعنى آخر هل فى إمكانى أخطف إبنك و أقول إنه إبنى و مافيش ما يثبت ؟؟؟
الاجابة : فيه ال DNA 

سؤال : فيه ناس ممكن تزور ال DNA
الاجابة : فيه أكيد

سؤال : يعنى ما فيش ما يثبت ؟؟
الاجابة : لا

و بالاحالة الى الموضوع أعلاه و إلى خطف القاصرات و القصّر 
لا يوجد ما يثبت إنه إبنك أو إبنتك 

ناقشونى يا عالم ياهووووووووووو:36_19_1:


----------



## the shepherd (30 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام و نعمة​ 
انا بس كان عندي سؤال لحضرتك , هو اية الفايدة من اثبات ان انا انا ؟
يعني انا فاهم قصد حضرتك طبعاً و المغزي من سؤالك , بس يمكن ليا وجهه نظر مختلفة​ 
الي بيجمعك و بيربط بوالدك و والدتك هل هو الدم الي بيمشي في عروقك ؟ و لا الجينات الوراثية و لا اية بالظبط ؟
اعتقد ان الي بيربطنا بيهم حاجة اعظم , الا و هي " الحب " التي اتولد بنا و بينهم من اول يوم دخلنا في الدنيا الي يومنا هذا
فلو اكتشفت النهاردة ان ابويا مش ابويا و لا امي مش امي و انهم متبنيني و لا لاقيني في الشاع مثلاً 
و لا حتي لو اتقابلت مع اهلي الحقيقيين , هل تعتقدي دة هيأثر علي مشاعري تجاهم 
يعني هل هلاقي كل مشاعر الحب لابويا الي رباني اتنقلت مرة واحدة للراجل الي اول مرة اشوفه في حياتي
و الي اكتشفت ان الجينات الي بحملها جوايا جيناته هو​ 
يعني انا مش قصدي اقلل من اهمية تساؤلك صدقيني و اكيد حاجة مهمة انك تبقي عارف الاجابة و متأكد منها
و مش بقول ان لو حد اكتشف انه ابن لابوين اخرين مش هيبقي مهتم يعرفهم , لا هيبقي مهتم جداً يعرف مين هما و كدة
بس انا حبيت اتناول الموضوع بطريقة مختلفة , طريقة بحسها اهم من وجهي نظري الشخصية
و كيف ان " العلاقة " هي ما يربطنا بالاخرين , لا الدم و لا الجينات و لا ال dna و لا اي شئ بخلاف " العلاقة التي نمت بيننا مع الوقت "​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> سلام و نعمة​
> انا بس كان عندي سؤال لحضرتك , هو اية الفايدة من اثبات ان انا انا ؟
> يعني انا فاهم قصد حضرتك طبعاً و المغزي من سؤالك , بس يمكن ليا وجهه نظر مختلفة​
> الي بيجمعك و بيربط بوالدك و والدتك هل هو الدم الي بيمشي في عروقك ؟ و لا الجينات الوراثية و لا اية بالظبط ؟
> ...



لا دا مش قصدى خالص

أنا بأتكلم على خطف القاصرات و القصَّر 

إيه اللى يثبت إنهم هم مش حد تانى ؟؟

هو دا قصدى مش أكتر


----------



## the shepherd (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بعتزر عن فهمي الخاطئ 

بس لو انا فهمت صح " و بصراحة شاكك "
هل قصدك انهم يخطفوا طفل و يرجعوا واحد تاي ؟
 

يعني لو قصدك كدة هسالك للمرة التانية 
( و لو طلعت فاهم غلط مش هشارك تاني بصراحة في الموضوع من الاحراج )
اية وجه الاستفادة ؟ هيستفادوا اية يعني لما يخطفوا طفل و يرجعوا لاهله واحد غيره ؟
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بعتزر عن فهمي الخاطئ
> 
> بس لو انا فهمت صح " و بصراحة شاكك "
> هل قصدك انهم يخطفوا طفل و يرجعوا واحد تاي ؟
> ...



ح يخطفوه و مش ح يرجعوه 

إزاى يعنى ما تشاركش 

أنا العيب فىّ مش بأعرف أوصل اللى أنا عايزاه بأسلوب مباشر

مستنية ردك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> سؤال : فيه ناس ممكن تزور ال DNA
> الاجابة : فيه أكيد
> 
> سؤال : يعنى ما فيش ما يثبت ؟؟
> ...


*آخر ما يلجأ اليه القاضى فى مصر هو طلب تحليل الـ D.N.A*
*هناك طُرق أثبات أخرى منها سؤال القاصر نفسه وسؤال الشهود *
*جريمة خطف القاصر تصل عقوبتها الى سجن مشدد خمسة عشر عاما*
*وفى حال قيام مأذون بعقد زواج قاصر دون أذن وليها حبس سنة وغرامة وفسخ العقد *
*وفى حال أختلاف ديانة المعقود عليها عن ديانة العاقد *
*تعتبر جنحة أخرى ...*
*هو دة قصدك ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آخر ما يلجأ اليه القاضى فى مصر هو طلب تحليل الـ D.N.A*
> *هناك طُرق أثبات أخرى منها سؤال القاصر نفسه وسؤال الشهود *
> *جريمة خطف القاصر تصل عقوبتها الى سجن مشدد خمسة عشر عاما*
> *وفى حال قيام مأذون بعقد زواج قاصر دون أذن وليها حبس سنة وغرامة وفسخ العقد *
> ...



إفرض إن القاصر 3 سنين ..............ح يسألوها إزاى ؟

و إفرض إنها صغيرة 11 سنة مثلا حيأخذوا بأقوالها ؟؟؟

--------------------------------------------------------

بس أصل اللى لفت نظرى فى موضوع فتاة مرسى مطروح إن حد له شأن للسلفيين قال إنه لو لقاها قاصر ح يرجعها ......بس يجيبوا الاوراق الثبوتية ؟

إيه بأة اللى يثبت إن الاوراق ديه بتاعتها ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

كل دا يا عبود بتكتب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إفرض إن القاصر 3 سنين ..............ح يسألوها إزاى ؟


 *على فكرة القاضى مش عبيط برضه* *يعنى بيبقى له نظرة ..*
*وهيسألوا الشهود ...لو فيه أختلاف يبقى الدى إن أية على طول*


> و إفرض إنها صغيرة 11 سنة مثلا حيأخذوا بأقوالها ؟؟؟


 *طبعا ..*



> بس أصل اللى لفت نظرى فى موضوع فتاة مرسى مطروح إن حد له شأن للسلفيين قال إنه *لو لقاها قاصر ح يرجعها* ......


*يرجعها دة أية ؟؟*
*هى قزازة بيبس ؟؟؟*



> بس يجيبوا الاوراق الثبوتية ؟
> إيه بأة اللى يثبت إن الاوراق ديه بتاعتها ؟


* شهادة الرقم القومى لا تُصدر أعتباطاً *
*فيها الرقم القومى للأب والأم ...والقاضى بياخد بيها فوراً ما لم يكن هناك طعن بالتزوير فيها ...ولقبول الطعن بالتزوير له أسس وقواعد بيتبعها القاضى *
*لما ييجى ولى الأمر ويقول دى بنتى ويقدم شهادة الميلاد المميكنة ...انتهى الأمر *
*عايزة تقولى اية تانى ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> كل دا يا عبود بتكتب


*وعد أطسلك المرة الجاية ...من عينيا :t33: *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة القاضى مش عبيط برضه* *يعنى بيبقى له نظرة ..*
> *وهيسألوا الشهود ...لو فيه أختلاف يبقى الدى إن أية على طول*
> *طبعا ..*
> *يرجعها دة أية ؟؟*
> ...



هو بعد اللى إنت قولته دا ممكن يتقال حاجة

أنا كل غرضى إنى أفهم ليه فى كل دول العالم المتقدمة بياخذوا بصمة القدم للطفل الرضيع عند ولادته ثم يقوم الأهل بعمل شهادة الميلاد 

مش أى شهادة ميلاد كدة و السلام

يعنى أجيب عيل أخطفه من مستشفى الولادة و أروح فى ثوان أكتب إنى أمه
تبقى مصيبة ديه و لا مش مصيبة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى أجيب عيل أخطفه من مستشفى الولادة و أروح فى ثوان أكتب إنى أمه
> تبقى مصيبة ديه و لا مش مصيبة


*وفين شهادة المستشفى ؟*
*أو الدكتور اللى ولد ؟*
*لأ طبعا ...بس فيه كارثة تانية حضرتك غير دى*
*أن الأم ممكن تقول دة أبن فلان *
*هنا بيتكتب فى الشهادة أنه أبن فلان :t33:*


----------



## Strident (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شيبرد بالتأكيد فهمه زي ما انا كنت متخيل الموضوع عن ايه الاول:

انه ﻻ يمكن اثبات شيء، وبالتالي من غير المطلوب اثبات وجود إله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> شيبرد بالتأكيد فهمه زي ما انا كنت متخيل الموضوع عن ايه الاول:
> 
> انه ﻻ يمكن اثبات شيء، وبالتالي من غير المطلوب اثبات وجود إله



:spor22::spor22:
ناوى ح تغير الموضوع و لا إيه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وفين شهادة المستشفى ؟*
> *أو الدكتور اللى ولد ؟*
> *لأ طبعا ...بس فيه كارثة تانية حضرتك غير دى*
> *أن الأم ممكن تقول دة أبن فلان *
> *هنا بيتكتب فى الشهادة أنه أبن فلان :t33:*



مش لازم ياخدوا شهادة المستشفى فى كتابة شهادة الميلاد
و ديه مصيبة تالتة


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :spor22::spor22:
> ناوى ح تغير الموضوع و لا إيه ؟



ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ انا بافهمك بس شيبرد فهم ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الى يثبت شهاده الميلاد-- الى يثبت شهاده العماد--
 الى يثبت  شهادت الطفل نفسه--و شهاده الجيران و الناس-- الى يثبت الصور بتطورها من الطفل الرضيع حتى يكبر و يصبح طفل صغير-- الى يثبت شهاده الحضانه و شهاده المدرسه-- فى اشياء كثيره تثبت--
 بس لو بتتكلمى على خطف الاطفال الرضع-- اعتقد ده محتاج DNA
 و بتبقى حجات تانيا كدا تثير الشبهات و الشك---


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الى يثبت شهاده الميلاد-- الى يثبت شهاده العماد--
> الى يثبت  شهادت الطفل نفسه--و شهاده الجيران و الناس-- الى يثبت الصور بتطورها من الطفل الرضيع حتى يكبر و يصبح طفل صغير-- الى يثبت شهاده الحضانه و شهاده المدرسه-- فى اشياء كثيره تثبت--
> بس لو بتتكلمى على خطف الاطفال الرضع-- اعتقد ده محتاج DNA
> و بتبقى حجات تانيا كدا تثير الشبهات و الشك---



يعنى يا حبو .....لو أنا فكرت أخطفك مثلا و كتبت إنك بنتى 
و ممكن كمان قدام شوية أجوزك لواحد كويس 
و إنت وافقتى على كل دا

بس فيه حاجة : تكونى ما عملتيش بصمة .....يعنى ما عملتيش فيش و تشبيه

ينفع و لا ما ينفعش ؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى يا حبو .....لو أنا فكرت أخطفك مثلا و كتبت إنك بنتى
> و ممكن كمان قدام شوية أجوزك لواحد كويس
> و إنت وافقتى على كل دا
> 
> ...


 تخطفينى و انا عجوزه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههه ده حتى عيب هههههههه
  نعاين العريس الاول  ههههههههههه
 لا بجد
  فى شهادت ميلاد---  فى تسجيل لشهادت الميلاد
 و فى متابعت دكتور و  رشتاته--للام و للطفل

 و فى شهادت عماد--

 و فى صور من الطفوله حتى وقت الإختطاف--
 و فى شهاده حضانه و فى شهاده حفله تناول و فى شهاده الإبتدائيه-- و فى شهادت الجيران و  فى شهادت الناس و شهادت الشارع الى سكنين فيه--
 كل ده   مش إثبات-- 
 شهادت الطفل نفسه-- !!
 غير بئال لو العريس ساحر ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

> ينفع و لا ما ينفعش ؟؟؟


 ده بقى اقدر اقول لك كل شىء بقى ينفع و كل شىء بقى جايز-- إحنى فى زمن العجايب!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السيدة/ ايرينى
خطف القاصرات جريمة كبيرة وهى تورق كل المسيحين وللاسف نحن فى موقف صعب جدا التيار الذى له الكلمة العليا تيار ارهابى يهدد ويتوعد والحكومة تغض الطرف ماذا نفعل لا ادرى ولكن علينا بالصلاة ليل نهار ومخاطبة المنظمات العالمية التى تهتم بحقوق الانسان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تخطفينى و انا عجوزه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههه ده حتى عيب هههههههه
> نعاين العريس الاول  ههههههههههه
> لا بجد
> فى شهادت ميلاد---  فى تسجيل لشهادت الميلاد
> ...



كل الشهادات الورقية اللى قلتيها لا تُجزم أنك إنت مَن تملكيها 
يعنى ممكن أسرقها و تبقى بتاعتى 

إيه المشكلة ؟؟

عليها بصمتك لا سمح الله 

و بعدين الصور كلها بتتغير مع العُمر 

يعنى صورتك و إنتى فى الابتدائية غير صورتك دلوقتى 

يعنى ممكن أقول إنها صورتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أكيد شكل الواحد يتغير بس فئ أشياء أو علامه. مميزه فى كل شخص.ميعرفهاش غير المقربين( كدا قلبت على فلم عربى أبيض أسودههههههههه)
بصى على حسب انت بتتكلمئ على انهي عمر تحديدا.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> كل الشهادات الورقية اللى قلتيها لا تُجزم أنك إنت مَن تملكيها
> يعنى ممكن أسرقها و تبقى بتاعتى
> 
> إيه المشكلة ؟؟


* أنا أقولك ..*
*أنتى تحرقى كتف " حوبوا " بحديدة مرسوم عليها هلال ...*
*قوم تيجى فى الآخر تكشفى على كتفها تلاقيها هى *
*لاحظى ان حوبوا مش بتتغير مع الزمن ...يعنى صورتها فى أبتدائى هى هى نفس الشكل دلوقتى :ura1:*
*بكدة بقى حلينا الفيلم أأأأأ قصدى حلينا المشكلة آخر مشهد :smile01*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ح أوضح قصدى أكتر طالما إنتوا مش فاهمينى

كل قصدى ساعة الولادة تؤخذ بصمة لقدم  المولود زى كل البلاد المتقدمة
-------------------------------------------------------------

فيه قصتين حقيقتين 
الاولى :
مُدَرسة حامل .....و التأمين مش راضى يعطيها أجازة عشان أيام المدارس

عملت إيه 
أخذت إبن أختها المولود حديثاً و عملت له شهادة ميلاد على إنها أمه ....و زوجها يبقى أبوه

و أخذت أجازة رعاية طفل

فيه هرجلة أكتر من كدة

لو كان فيه بصمة للجنين دا
....هل كانوا قدروا يعملوا كدة

القصة التانية:
فى يوم جاءت واحدة لأختى و بتباركلها و بيتقولها مبروك30:
أختى : على إيه ؟
هى : مش أختك (اللى هى  أنا ) لسة والدة 
أختى : نعم !!!!!!! بتعجب :w00t:
هى : أنا كمان عارفة إسم إبنها
أختى : إسمه إيه !!!!!بتعجب:w00t:
هى : چورچ
أختى : إيه اللى بتقوليه دا ..........هو أنا مش عارفة أختى و لا إيه ؟ ديه أصلا مش حامل !!!
هى : ح تهزرى .....ديه إسمها إيرينى فلان الفلانى و لسة والدة فى مستشفى كذا كذا و حتى زوجها إسمه كذا.....أنا بأشتغل فى المستشفى و عارفة
أختى : دا تشابه أسماء
هى : تشابه أسماء ليها و لزوجها
أختى : أومال إيه ؟؟

المهم دورت و بحثت فى الموضوع .....لاقيت اللى عملت كدة واحدة أعرفها و دخلت يإسمى عشان تستفيد من تخفيض النقابة
--------------------------------------------------------------------

المهم إنها على حد علمى ما عرفتش تستفيد و لا نيلة:new6:

لو كان فيه بصمة لقدم المولود...............كان حصل كدة برضوا ؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنا أقولك ..*
> *أنتى تحرقى كتف " حوبوا " بحديدة مرسوم عليها هلال ...*
> *قوم تيجى فى الآخر تكشفى على كتفها تلاقيها هى *
> *لاحظى ان حوبوا مش بتتغير مع الزمن ...يعنى صورتها فى أبتدائى هى هى نفس الشكل دلوقتى :ura1:*
> *بكدة بقى حلينا الفيلم أأأأأ قصدى حلينا المشكلة آخر مشهد :smile01*


 
*و ليه متحرقش كتفى بحديده مرسوم عليها صليب--:smil15:*
*و ليه تحرق كتفى انا اصلا--:act31: إيه الشر ده يا عبود:11azy:*
*-- ما تحرق كتف الى ناوى يخطفنى هههههههههههههه *
*و على العلامه موجوده عندى نغزه ناحيه واحده ههههههههههه*
*بس لو مت هتبقى مشكله -- هنخلى الجثه تضحك إزاى علشان النغزه تبان:t19:--*
*كدا الفلم نهايته باظت هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

> الاولى :
> مُدَرسة حامل .....و التأمين مش راضى يعطيها أجازة عشان أيام المدارس
> 
> عملت إيه
> ...


 مش قادرا افهم المشكله فين--
 دى مزوره!!
 يعنى إبن إختها هيبقى عنده 2 شاهده ميلاد!! مره بإسمها هى و زوجها 
 و مره بإسم اختها و زوج اختها!!
 ده غير إنها  حامل!!!
 يعنى حاولت تقدم على اجازه علشان هى حامل!! و الاجازه  التأمين رافض يديهالها!!  تقوم بعد كام يوم و هى لسا حامل تجبلهم ورق إنها ولدت و البيبى لسا فى بطنها -- يقوموا هما يوافقوا و يدوها الاجازه!!!
 دى اكيد ظرفت الموظف---
 بس متقدرش تصرق الطفل و تنسبه ليها:
1 : لإنها لسا حامل و لو مش باين  من بطنها هيتعرف لو تم الكشف عليها!
2: مفيش ما يثبت إنها ولدت من اوراق مستشفى و الذى منه.
3: لسا مئدمه اجازه علشان الحمل-- تقوم فجئه يبقى اجازه وضع و الحمل لسا فى بطنها !!
4: كل زمايلها شهود فى الموضوع إنها حامل--
 يعنى لو  عايزين نثبت التزوير نقدر نثبته --
 بس محصلش هنا خطف طفل-- لإن إختها كانت مش هتسكت و تقدر تثبت بكل بساطه!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

> القصة التانية:
> فى يوم جاءت واحدة لأختى و بتباركلها و بيتقولها مبروك30:
> أختى : على إيه ؟
> هى : مش أختك (اللى هى أنا ) لسة والدة
> ...



ايوا--- لو كان فى بصمه للمولود كان حصل كدا بردوا 

لإن ده مش حاله خطف لطفل
دى حاله تزوير و إنتحال شخصيه كمان يعنى دخلت تستفيد من تخفيض النقابه بإسمك إنت !!! و ضربت شهاده ميلاد كمان بإسم ابوين مختليفين...
طيب لو كانوا طلبوا بطاقتها!! كانوا مش هيقدروا يثبتوا إنها مش إرينى فولان الفولانى!!
يعنى لو حد قدم بلاغ هتتقفش رسمى فهمى نظمى--
و مفيش طفل اصلا لإن على كلام اختك" إرينى مش حامل" هههههههههههههه فين الطفل الى إتخطف منغير بصمت رجل ههههههههه
--
على فكره حتى لو الطفل اخزو بصمت رجله-- ممكن بردوا يحصل تزوير--
الى عايز يزور هيزور-- الى معندوش ضمير يقدر ياخد فلوس و يزور شهاده بصمت رجل طفل عادى جدا!! مش دى الى هتوقفوا!
ربنا يحمينا كلنا ---


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> المهم دورت و بحثت فى الموضوع .....
> *لاقيت اللى عملت كدة واحدة أعرفها و دخلت يإسمى عشان تستفيد من تخفيض النقابة*
> 
> المهم إنها على حد علمى ما عرفتش تستفيد و لا نيلة:new6:
> ...


* أنتى بتضحكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بصمة قدم أية ونيلة أية دلوقتى ؟؟؟*
*دى جناية تزوير فى أوراق رسمية يا ايرينى *
*وممكن تُتهمى أنتى وجوزك بالأشتراك فيها *
*ودى فيها سجن مُشدد خمس سنين ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*قدمى أنتى وجوزك بلاغ فورا فى اللى عملت كدة  *
*تقدموا فيها بلاغ لأن ممكن النقابة تكتشف التزوير دة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنتى بتضحكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بصمة قدم أية ونيلة أية دلوقتى ؟؟؟*
> *دى جناية تزوير فى أوراق رسمية يا ايرينى *
> *وممكن تُتهمى أنتى وجوزك بالأشتراك فيها *
> ...


*  شوفت يا عبود انا كنت قايله إيه-- انفع تاخدنى صبى محامى  هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شوفت يا عبود انا كنت قايله إيه-- انفع تاخدنى صبى محامى هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:*


* صبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو أنا ميكانيكى ياحوبوا ؟؟؟؟*
*عرفتى لية بقى كنت عايز أحرقك بحديدة فيها هلال ؟؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * صبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هو أنا ميكانيكى ياحوبوا ؟؟؟؟*
> *عرفتى لية بقى كنت عايز أحرقك بحديدة فيها هلال ؟؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*


 شكلك يا عبود عندك عقده  و عايز تحرق اى حد:019F3B~14:

 خلاص يا عم مش عايزا ابقى صبى عنك:big74:


----------



## چاكس (1 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههه الموضوع ده فكرنى بدردشة .. مع والدتى .. كنا قاعدين بالليل و هى على الكرسى الهزاز و انا مشغل الدفايا و قاعد جنبها .. كانت بتبص للسقف و قالتلى فجأة .. تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش انت ؟ .. قلتلها .. مش فاهم ، قالتلى تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش ابنى و ان انت ابوك ميت و مامتك يهودية و اسمها مثلا يهوديت !! ضحكت جامد و قلتلها ياريت .. ردت عليا و قالتلى .. انا لقيتك قدام المعبد اليهودى فى شارع النبى دانيال ايام ما كنت بصيف انا و ابوك فى اسكندرية .. 
بس انا فهمت حضرتك و فهمت قصدك .. ممكن فعلا يتم خطف الاطفال فى السن الصغير .. انا اعتقد كمان ان طقوسكم فى رسم الصليب على يد المولود الجديد هو الخوف من ضياع الطفل او انه ينشأ على دين اخر .. 
موضوع فعلا مثير للاهتمام .. هراجع شويه معلومات عندى و هكتب مشاركة تانية .. اذا سمحتى


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> هههههه الموضوع ده فكرنى بدردشة .. مع والدتى .. كنا قاعدين بالليل و هى على الكرسى الهزاز و انا مشغل الدفايا و قاعد جنبها .. كانت بتبص للسقف و قالتلى فجأة .. تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش انت ؟ .. قلتلها .. مش فاهم ، قالتلى تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش ابنى و ان انت ابوك ميت و مامتك يهودية و اسمها مثلا يهوديت !! ضحكت جامد و قلتلها ياريت .. ردت عليا و قالتلى .. انا لقيتك قدام المعبد اليهودى فى شارع النبى دانيال ايام ما كنت بصيف انا و ابوك فى اسكندرية ..
> بس انا فهمت حضرتك و فهمت قصدك .. ممكن فعلا يتم خطف الاطفال فى السن الصغير .. انا اعتقد كمان ان طقوسكم فى رسم الصليب على يد المولود الجديد هو الخوف من ضياع الطفل او انه ينشأ على دين اخر ..
> موضوع فعلا مثير للاهتمام .. هراجع شويه معلومات عندى و هكتب مشاركة تانية .. اذا سمحتى



يا بختك يا عم...ليك اهل يهود!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنتى بتضحكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بصمة قدم أية ونيلة أية دلوقتى ؟؟؟*
> *دى جناية تزوير فى أوراق رسمية يا ايرينى *
> *وممكن تُتهمى أنتى وجوزك بالأشتراك فيها *
> ...


فورا 
يا لهوى ..............دا الموضوع عدا عليه ييجى 7 سنين

الله يرحمه ....كان مشترك فى الجريمة ؟ ههههههههههههه:new6:

أجيبه منين دلوقتى :new6:

هى فين بأة الاوراق الرسمية ؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش قادرا افهم المشكله فين--
> دى مزوره!!
> يعنى إبن إختها هيبقى عنده 2 شاهده ميلاد!! مره بإسمها هى و زوجها
> و مره بإسم اختها و زوج اختها!!
> ...


لا يا حبو إبن أختها .............. عنده شهادة واحدة هى الشهادة بتاعته 

لكن الشهادة التانية لشخص وهمى

و تقديم أجازة رعاية طفل بتبقى فى الادارة

لكن الاجازة المرضى بتبقى من التأمين الصحى

زمايلها و لا واحد فيهم ح ينطق 

و أختها ما أشتكتش .....دا هى اللى أعطته لها هههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا--- لو كان فى بصمه للمولود كان حصل كدا بردوا
> 
> لإن ده مش حاله خطف لطفل
> دى حاله تزوير و إنتحال شخصيه كمان يعنى دخلت تستفيد من تخفيض النقابه بإسمك إنت !!! و ضربت شهاده ميلاد كمان بإسم ابوين مختليفين...
> ...



لأ ما ضربتش شهادة ميلاد

لكن شهادة المستشفى طالعة بإسمى

ولما جت تعمل شهادة الميلاد قالت إنه مولود فى البيت 

فيه حاجة ديه :fun_lol:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> فورا
> يا لهوى ..............دا الموضوع عدا عليه ييجى 7 سنين
> 
> الله يرحمه ....كان مشترك فى الجريمة ؟ ههههههههههههه:new6:
> ...


*هى القصة كانت كلها بهزار  ؟؟؟*
*أنا آسف انى أخدتها بجد *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى القصة كانت كلها بهزار  ؟؟؟*
> *أنا آسف انى أخدتها بجد *



لا مش هزار   ديه حقيقة

أنا لما بأضحك .....بأضحك على الهرجلة 

و لى 100 حق أضحك 

لأن ديه هرجلة

لأن رأيى إن لازم شهادة الميلاد يكون فيها بصمة تخص المولود 

مش تلاقى الدنيا زيطة ......ديه هرجلة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> هههههه الموضوع ده فكرنى بدردشة .. مع والدتى .. كنا قاعدين بالليل و هى على الكرسى الهزاز و انا مشغل الدفايا و قاعد جنبها .. كانت بتبص للسقف و قالتلى فجأة .. تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش انت ؟ .. قلتلها .. مش فاهم ، قالتلى تعمل ايه لو عرفت ان انت مش ابنى و ان انت ابوك ميت و مامتك يهودية و اسمها مثلا يهوديت !! ضحكت جامد و قلتلها ياريت .. ردت عليا و قالتلى .. انا لقيتك قدام المعبد اليهودى فى شارع النبى دانيال ايام ما كنت بصيف انا و ابوك فى اسكندرية ..
> بس انا فهمت حضرتك و فهمت قصدك .. ممكن فعلا يتم خطف الاطفال فى السن الصغير .. انا اعتقد كمان ان طقوسكم فى رسم الصليب على يد المولود الجديد هو الخوف من ضياع الطفل او انه ينشأ على دين اخر ..
> موضوع فعلا مثير للاهتمام .. هراجع شويه معلومات عندى و هكتب مشاركة تانية .. اذا سمحتى



منتظرة مشاركتك 

بس الموضوع مالهوش دعوة بدق الصلبان


----------

